# Dieci a uno che ...



## zipp404

Parrà una domanda sciocca ma non sono sicuro del significato della  locuzione *dieci a uno che* (+ proposizione) ....

*Contesto*

Un investigatore criminale e un poliziotto aspettano da due ore l’arrivo di un penalista in commissariato di polizia. 

L'investigatore dice al poliziotto:

«_*Dieci a uno che non viene*_»

Starà per *scommetto che …..* oppure  _*probabilmente*_ (non verrà), _*è probabile*_ _*che*_ ( non venga) …. ?

Tante grazie   a chi vorrà aiutarmi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

zipp404 said:


> *scommetto che  *


E uno dei modi in italiano per esprimere le quote di una scommessa, 10 a 1, gioco 1 e vinco 10.


----------



## zipp404

Grazie  Paul


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Zipp. Sì, è come dice Paul. E '10 a 1' si usa per dire che è estremamente probabile che succeda una cosa. 
Però, riflettendoci, non capisco perché: che io sappia, dieci volte la posta è una scommessa che paga bene, quindi dovrebbe riferirsi a un risultato poco probabile, non a uno quasi scontato, che sarebbe dato due o tre a uno. Ma in effetti tutto è relativo: rispetto a 100 a 1, o a 1000 a 1...


----------



## salgemma

"10 a 1" sono le probabilità che l'evento accada, l'evento è "non viene" (non "viene"  ), la quota in questo caso è 1,1 (anzi un po' meno il broker deve guadagnare ).


----------



## zipp404

Grazie Necsus e  Salgemma per i chiarimenti.


----------



## ohbice

Dieci a uno è la scommessa. Sono disposto a scommettere con te e sono talmente sicuro di vincere che se vinco mi devi solo uno, se perdo pago 10.


----------



## zipp404

ohbice said:


> Dieci a uno è la scommessa. Sono disposto a scommettere con te e sono talmente sicuro di vincere che se vinco mi devi solo uno, se perdo pago 10.



Ah .... adesso è chiarissimo_!_

Tante grazie  Ohbice per la spiegazione.

.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> E '10 a 1' si usa per dire che è estremamente probabile che succeda una cosa.
> Però, riflettendoci, non capisco perché: che io sappia, dieci volte la posta è una scommessa che paga bene, quindi dovrebbe riferirsi a un risultato poco probabile, non a uno quasi scontato ....


Strano ... Ho provato a tradurre la domanda originale in altre lingue, ed il  risulltato/dilemma è praticamente lo stesso ....

Ho una domanda a proposito:  Se in italiano invece di *dieci a uno che*_ ..._  dicessimo _*uno a dieci che*_ ....,  cambierebbe qualcosa?   (in teoria,  invece di 90 % di probabilità, dovrebbe trattarsi solo di 10 % .... )


----------



## ohbice

È talmente poco probabile (che l'avvocato arrivi, quindi che tu vinca la scommessa) che scommetto dieci a uno.
Non capisco da dove sorgano tutti questi dubbi, sinceramente ;-)


----------



## salgemma

francisgranada said:


> Strano ... Ho provato a tradurre la domanda originale in altre lingue, ed il  risulltato/dilemma è praticamente lo stesso ....
> 
> Ho una domanda a proposito:  Se in italiano invece di *dieci a uno che*_ ..._  dicessimo _*uno a dieci che*_ ....,  cambierebbe qualcosa?   (in teoria,  invece di 90 % di probabilità, dovrebbe trattarsi solo di 10 % .... )



"Dieci a uno" sono le probabilità che l'evento succeda.
"Dieci a uno che non viene" = ci sono 10 volte più probabilità che non venga piuttosto che venga.

"Uno a dieci" è la scommessa.
"Uno a dieci che viene" = se viene pago 10 volte quello che hai scommesso.
Nel linguaggio delle scommesse si direbbe "dato a 10", cioè paga 10 volte la puntata (soldi scommessi).

P.S. "Uno a dieci" è un'espressione piuttosto tecnica, difficile che venga usata nel linguaggio colloquiale.


----------



## ohbice

Faccio fatica a seguirti, salgemma. Sia perché si scommette su una probabilità, sia perché mi sembra tu non tenga conto del fatto che qualunque allibratore accetta allo stesso modo scommesse 10 a 1 come scommesse 1 a 10: nel primo caso viene pagato 1 euro ogni 10 puntati, nel secondo caso 10 euro ogni 1 puntato.


----------



## salgemma

ohbice said:


> Faccio fatica a seguirti, salgemma. Sia perché si scommette su una probabilità, sia perché mi sembra tu non tenga conto del fatto che qualunque allibratore accetta allo stesso modo scommesse 10 a 1 come scommesse 1 a 10: nel primo caso viene pagato 1 euro ogni 10 puntati, nel secondo caso 10 euro ogni 1 puntato.



Ma dov'è scritto che scommettono al contrario? L'evento oggetto della scommessa è esplicitato ed è "non viene" che, dopo due ore di attesa, è l'evento più probabile, come fa a pagare 10 a 1?


----------



## ohbice

Non scommettono al contrario, scommettono 10 a 1.


----------



## bearded

Paulfromitaly said:


> 10 a 1:  gioco 1 e vinco 10.





ohbice said:


> Dieci a uno….. : se vinco mi devi solo uno, se perdo pago 10.


Interpretazioni contrastanti che (mi) confondono le idee… Scusate. Ohbice  sembra pratico di scommesse: ma quale allibratore nella realtà accetterebbe di pagare 10 € per ogni € scommesso (''qualunque allibratore accetta_ allo stesso modo_''...)?


----------



## lorenzos

@bearded tutti! Se punto su un cavallo che ha poche possibilità di arrivare primo potrei vincere tot volte la posta.
Probabilmente Paul voleva dire: se tu punti 1 vinci 10.


----------



## ohbice

Si scommette sulla probabilità che un evento accada, dunque se la probabilità è remota la scommessa paga una quota elevata. A San Siro (tanti, tanti anni fa) scommisi su un cavallo scarso e la vittoria mi valse 43 mila lire. La quota era 1/43 ;-)


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> se vinco mi devi solo uno, se perdo pago 10.


Quindi questo discorso lo fa l'allibratore, non il 'cliente' (se capisco bene). Forse le incomprensioni sono nate da qui.. Il discorso di Paul era quello del 'cliente'.


----------



## Pietruzzo

A parte tutte le elucubrazioni sul linguaggio degli allibratori il senso della frase proposta mi sembra chiaro. Ci sono dieci probabilità contro una che la persona aspettata non venga. Il che sostanzialmente significa "Sono talmente sicuro che non verrà che sarei disposto a pagare dieci volte la posta a chi scommettesse che invece verrà"


----------



## MoltoMahler

Pietruzzo said:


> A parte tutte le elucubrazioni sul linguaggio degli allibratori il senso della frase proposta mi sembra chiaro. Ci sono dieci probabilità contro una che la persona aspettata non venga. Il che sostanzialmente significa "Sono talmente sicuro che non verrà che sarei disposto a pagare dieci volte la posta a chi scommettesse che invece verrà"



Ci sono 9 probabilità contro 1. La somma dei reciproci delle quote (probabilità degli eventi) deve necessariamente dare 1. Quindi 1/10 (probabilità che venga) + 9/10 (probabilità che non venga) (chiaramente solo se, come in questo caso, gli eventi sono indipendenti, l'insieme unione rappresenta l'insieme di tutti i risultati possibili e se non si considera il margine dell'allibratore sulla scommessa).


----------

